# New 7 Wonders of the World



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Tharpe said:


> SO what?! piramids are already on the 7 wonders of the world!
> 
> and the worlds most usless post award goes to Victhor!


You said the Stonehenge deserves a place in the top because of the difficulty to build it, and I said that's not important since there were a lot of constructions hundreds times harder to build than the Stonehenge with the same age, not only the piramids of Gize, but also previous piramids and temples in Egypt and the Mesopotamian zigurats, the Stonehenge was maybe the most important construction for a 3rd world region (Europe) for that age, but far from the 1st world civilizations like the Mesopotamia, Egypt or Harappa, and there are also a lot of structures of that kind all around Europe, smaller but older and of the same technology, just 50 km from my house I have 2 of them, built 500-1000 years before the Stonhenge (http://www.nuevaacropolismalaga.org/archives/malaga/dolmenes_de_antequera.php)

and, by the way, I find insulting those people who really thinks the Liberty deserves a place among the new 7 wonders, if they want to vote something from their country, it's ok, everyboy does that, but don't let anyone else know you really think that, or people will laugh on your culture, there are other constructions in the USA that deserves it more than the Liberty (Chrysler Building, the Empire State, the Flatiron, Woolworth, even the Seagram building, and a lot I don't even know)


----------



## seak (Mar 7, 2007)

I just entered to this page and thread, and the first thing I noticed is that nobody wrote the country of the easter island that correspond to Chile, even in the first post. I would like to emphasized this, because everyone is proud of his country wonder participating in this voting and as a chilean I also am.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

I dont know if anyone has posted this yet, but there are actual lists that exist:

Engineering Wonders

New Wonders

Modern day things that should Definitely be on there:

Skyscrapers (in general)
Channel Tunnel
Delta Works
Golden Gate Bridge


----------



## AhChuan (Oct 22, 2006)

^^ Why no China Great Wall?


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Because the great wall is old, i only included the new stuff


----------



## Charles Dubai (Nov 9, 2006)

VOTE FOR CHICHEN ITZA:


----------



## Illari sisa (Feb 5, 2007)

*Machupicchu*


----------



## Miso (Dec 23, 2006)

more about....

*Chichen Itza *

(from Yucatec Maya chich'en itza', "At the mouth of the well of the Itza") is a large pre-Columbian archaeological site built by the Maya civilization, located in the northern center of the Yucatán Peninsula, present-day Mexico.

Chichen Itza was a major regional center in the northern Maya lowlands from the Late Classic through the Terminal Classic and into the early portion of the Early Postclassic period. The site exhibits a multitude of architectural styles, from what is called “Mexicanized” and reminiscent of styles seen in central Mexico to the Puuc style found among the Puuc Maya of the northern lowlands. The presence of central Mexican styles was once thought to have been representative of direct migration or even conquest from central Mexico, but most contemporary interpretations view the presence of these non-Maya styles more as the result of cultural diffusion.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

superstar436 said:


> this is a really subjective matter bcz there are many great wonders and some might vote for a wonder just bcz it is in their country. Also, some may have visited and when u hear about something it will never be the same as seeing it as u will appreaciate a true wonder by seeing it.
> 
> However, we can also include objective criterias like complexity of structure, size, and other.
> 
> I have only visited petra city in jordan which was built 2000 years ago. Let me tell u that today u can builf a city into mountains of stones but 2000 years ago that was not easy. I mean do u know how think and tough that marble is. also the architecture is fantastic as there is artistic stuff carved in marble and also in the inside rooms or homes were connected. It should be in there.


that's what i wanted to say. for me it's a world wonder when people build for example the pyramids in gizeh....to place the several tons-stones is a wonder in my opinion. but what's with the Opera of Sydney for example....it was build in 1973!! at this time they have had modern machines to build such things ( Sears Tower, WTC!!), so i can't understand why some people wan't to have this opera in the list of the new world wonders.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I still had a scintilla of respect for this "competition" til I came upon the Statue of Liberty, Statue of Christ Redeemer and the Sydney Opera House. These came from a panel of international experts?


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

*?*



LSyd said:


> that's a wonder. the construction techniques are a wonder. both were innovative.
> 
> Hagia Sophia and Taj Mahal seem worthy to be wonders, they're just not my picks because there are comparable buildings of similar age, although if i had the time and motivation to do more research on them, i might change my mind.
> 
> -


No offence man, but hagia sofia is more than a thousand years older than taj mahal and was built as a christian church, while the taj mahal is a muslim monument... Do a little research before you post such nonsense, i would say


----------



## takiro (Nov 30, 2006)

*I voted by chichen-itza*​
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JGuerreiro (Mar 9, 2007)

Taj Mahal
Machu Picchu
The Pyramids of Giza
The Great Wall of China
The Colosseum
The Acropolis
Angkor

They will be announced 7th July here in Lisbon :banana:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

I hope I'm not the only one that thinks this, but this is an incredibly stupid idea. Is this really based only on a popularity contest? The most votes means it's the most important? So any idiot can vote for the best or dumbest nominations, not because he thinks they're the best, but maybe because he holds a grudge against a country or he doesn't like the color of a building? 4 buildings in the US can be picked as winners as long as we get more people than France or Peru or other smaller countries to vote in the poll?

Why we're picking new wonders of the world makes no sense to me. I thought we already had 7 Modern Wonders of the World? Are the Pyramids now going to be less of an icon if they are not voted as a winner of this little poll?


----------



## Golan Trevize (Dec 3, 2005)

along withe the new 7 wonders, it will be announced in the same cerimony the 7 Portugues Wonders, here are the 21 Finalists

Almourol Castle









Guimarães Castle









Marvão Castle









Óbidos Castle









Christ Covent in Tomar









Covent and Cathedral of Mafra









Sagres Fortress









Monsarraz Fortifications









Curch and Tower of Clérigos - Porto









Batalha Monastery









Alcobaça Monastery









Jerónimos Monastery









São Franscisco Church









Vila Viçosa Palace









Coimbra's University Campus









Mateus Palace









Pena National Palace









Queluz National Palace









Conimbriga Ruins









Evora's Roman Temple









Belém's Tower


----------



## Charles Dubai (Nov 9, 2006)

this arent the 21 finalists^^


----------



## Golan Trevize (Dec 3, 2005)

carlscrapers said:


> this arent the 21 finalists^^


Yes they are


----------



## TORONTOCOPENHAGEN (Sep 12, 2004)

Someone forgot the Karakoram Highway...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karakoram_Highway


----------



## joeyB_86 (Jan 23, 2007)

I'd like to see the english 7 wonders.


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

joeyB_86 said:


> I'd like to see the english 7 wonders.


here's my favourite english wonder:











but seriously, it's just impossible to make a list of 7 wonders, without excluding dozens of other great places. So you could call it a useless 'contest', but I think it could be a great way of getting to know some lesser known places. So please people, post more "wonders"!


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*I can't believe how the Christ statue in Rio can be a wonder, specially because there are at least 6 statues taller than the Christ*


Shot at 2007-07-07


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

Occit....I think it's location has alot to do with it!


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Cocolicchio said:


> ^^ not all of them have internet access  remember, Mexico is still a developing country and people would rather buy other more essential things than pay for internet access.
> ---------------------
> 
> I'm very pleased about the results, Latin America got 3 wonders, none of which I have visited. Out of the 7 I've only visited the Roman Colosseum and I'm going to visit it again soon.
> ...


There are around 30 million internet users in Mexico plus the messages send by cell phone to vote. Considering that there are like 60 million cell phone users. Anyway Chichen Itza deserves to be in the new 7 wonders.


----------



## firefox2 (Jan 30, 2007)

totally disappointed of the final results. The Christ Rdeemer muts be out of the list . The Acropolis must be in . Its a shame the mother of the west civilization was not considered.


----------



## firefox2 (Jan 30, 2007)

Cocolicchio said:


> ^^ not all of them have internet access  remember, Mexico is still a developing country and people would rather buy other more essential things than pay for internet access.
> ---------------------
> 
> I'm very pleased about the results, Latin America got 3 wonders, none of which I have visited. Out of the 7 I've only visited the Roman Colosseum and I'm going to visit it again soon.
> ...


My dear friend: 5 of the 7 new wonders are in non developed countries,
and if you consider China as a non totally developed country , you got 7 wonders in 6 non developed countries, So what is the intention of your comment? Your comment has not sense, you got the money ? you spend it in whatever you want. ... and so ......????


----------



## jason poon (Jun 25, 2006)

The Christ Redeemer Statue is listed by the strong support of Brasil Gov't,
other wonders from the third world are also of same background.

Just a vote!


----------



## Charles Dubai (Nov 9, 2006)

yes you are right^^


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

firefox2 said:


> totally disappointed of the final results. The Christ Rdeemer muts be out of the list . The Acropolis must be in . Its a shame the mother of the west civilization was not considered.


Indeed!
What an abomination!


----------



## philvia (Jun 22, 2006)

christ redeemer a new wonder of the world? wow. that's pretty dumb. how did the acropolis NOT make it ? ~_~


----------



## Manuel89 (Nov 18, 2006)

3 of them from Latin america...good!


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Great selection. Good that Latin America has 3 representatives.


----------



## Aztec Eagle (Sep 11, 2006)

*simple for a somple man*



El Vampiro Ucraniano said:


> I am surprised that Statue of Liberty didn't make it there, i honestly thought that 95% of Americans would vote for it. As for the ones that did make it i believe that Chichén Itzá deserves to be there only for beeing the first pyramid, but Christ Redeemer is quite unexpected,it is a simple statue, i just don't see it as a wonder of the world.



Well a simple statue for a simple man.
And is it NOT the statue of liberty a simple statue? ...well known yes, but it is no wonder of the world.

Americans should have voted for mount rushmore,truly impresive.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

im surprised the Acropolis, the foundation stone of Western architecture, isnt on that list.


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano (Mar 29, 2007)

Aztec Eagle said:


> Well a simple statue for a simple man.
> And is it NOT the statue of liberty a simple statue? ...well known yes, but it is no wonder of the world.
> 
> Americans should have voted for mount rushmore,truly impresive.


Sorry, i have expressed myself in a wrong way, i never meant that i would want the Statue of Liberty to be there, i just though that all Americans would vote for it.


----------



## rsol2000 (Mar 19, 2007)

Congratulations for The Christ Rdeemer!
Congratulations for Brasil!
Congratulations for Latin America!


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

ZZ-II said:


> yes, congratulations to the new wonders. i'm happy that the Opera of Sydney, Eiffel Tower and the Statue of Liberty are not in that list......how can anyone come to the idea that these are world Wonders :bash: ^^


Well, everyone has a different opinion about what is the most important trait to determine a wonder... Is it age ? Is it engineering ? Is it aesthetics ? Is it world fame ? Overall, some would put the delta works in the Netherlands in their own list of wonders, whereas others would put Christ Redeemer or Petra. It's impossible to satisfy everyone, and that's the reason why determining the new 7 wonders is something impossible to achieve.

By the way, ZZ-II, how could you be happy that the statue of Liberty or even the Eiffel Tower aren't in the list without having anything to say about the Christ redeemer being in ? What does the Christ Redeemer has more than Eiffel Tower or Statue of Liberty ?


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

The Christ statue is so out of place in this seven wonders thing. Simple design, simple engineering and it's less than a century old!


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

The public cannot simply vote for new wonders... 

What happens if the people in the 200BC had voted for their wonders?


----------



## Drunkill (Jul 31, 2004)

ZZ-II said:


> yes, congratulations to the new wonders. i'm happy that the Opera of Sydney, Eiffel Tower and the Statue of Liberty are not in that list......how can anyone come to the idea that these are world Wonders :bash: ^^


Too true.


----------



## Arkdriver (May 2, 2007)

what the hell christ statue been put on the list? by the way dont worry too much because this list is not recognised by UNESCO.


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

Many Indians have mixed results about this poll.

I feel the Taj isnt the best monument in India.

Yet this will re-inforce it as a steriotypical symbol.


----------



## masterpaul (Jun 27, 2007)

What a crap list.

The only reason that china wall was on that list was because there are 1 billion chinese people on this planet. And they could have voted as many times as they wanted.

And then smaller countries... which have way more important monuments get left out because of there population. 

For example a population of 11 million (greece) coundn't outvote a country like china, brasil or mexico etc.

The voting was unfair.

This list should be renamed "the 7 most supported countries"


----------



## GregPz (Oct 30, 2004)

The great wall is the most deserving candidate. And yes there are bigger statues than the Christ in Rio but it's location makes it the most spectacular. 
This whole thing is really just a marketing gimmick anyway. But coming up next is the new 7 wonders of the natural world (even though the old ones are still there!!)


----------



## masterpaul (Jun 27, 2007)

Ive been 2 The great wall, trust me it didnt diserve it.


----------



## IMPÉRIO-BR (Nov 13, 2006)

:tongue2:


----------



## xikaumrio (May 1, 2007)

Here in Brazil We're very glad of having one of the new seven modern wonder of the world.

I know you're not very satisfied with the choice but just take a look here or come to see by yourself and I swear you're gonna think Christ is really a Wonder:


----------



## lunardelli-brazil (Jun 4, 2007)

I wouldn't vote for Christ to be at 7 wonders, however, it is much more beatiful than liberty statue, you bet!!! The moutain, and the wonderful view from Rio de Janeiro, worth it!!! Im so glad for the winners, specially for BRAZIL!! Thank you for all brazilian people!!! I got surprised!!!
:banana:


----------



## snowb (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh my God!!!The Christ is AMAZING!!!I had never seen photos lke the ones just shown....Defenetly one of the 7 wonders!!


----------



## cementationfurnace (Feb 23, 2006)

Anybody else find it ironic that the only surviving "ancient" wonder of the world is excluded from this list? It's not as if the new "wonders" are all modern.


----------



## xikaumrio (May 1, 2007)

snowb said:


> Oh my God!!!The Christ is AMAZING!!!I had never seen photos lke the ones just shown....Defenetly one of the 7 wonders!!



You see .. I told you.. People critize Christ The Redeemer because don't really know the monument. And be sure. Live is incrediblely better!


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

Despite the pictures posted here, I'm not convinced the Christ Statue's a wonder. Quite afar from it IMO.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Rachmaninov said:


> The Christ statue is so out of place in this seven wonders thing. Simple design, simple engineering and it's less than a century old!


Technically, it's the *Seven Wonders of the World*, not Seven "architecurally inspiring, but complex and difficult to engineer and ancient" Wonders of the World.


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

I can't believe the nationalist remarks being made in here. It's not because you are Brazilian, that you have to be proud, when clearly this is a *ridiculous*, if not insulting, list (why is Taj Mahal, a muslim monument 'better' than a Hindu monument in India?? There are equally amazing temples over there).

*Furhtermore, UNESCO is not at all happy with this list and condemns it as populistic and not representative at all*


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

taboe said:


> I can't believe the nationalist remarks being made in here. It's not because you are Brazilian, that you have to be proud, when clearly this is a *ridiculous*, if not insulting, list (why is Taj Mahal, a muslim monument 'better' than a Hindu monument in India?? There are equally amazing temples over there).
> [/B]


Because it's more recognised?


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

the spliff fairy said:


> im surprised the Acropolis, the foundation stone of Western architecture, isnt on that list.


 That's true, but you have to remember that the voting was heavily flawed. People could vote as much as they liked on the internet and a a news report said that a panel of experts from each country should have made the decision instead of popular vote.


----------



## Newcastle Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

cementationfurnace said:


> Anybody else find it ironic that the only surviving "ancient" wonder of the world is excluded from this list? It's not as if the new "wonders" are all modern.


Actually, the way it works is the Pyramid keeps it's status as one of the original wonders, and the 7 new ones are also recognised. Meaning if this is taken as a 'true' list, then there are 8 wonders of the world

Regardless of what I think of the list (I don't mind it at all really, though i think the Acropolis should have been there) there really should be some kind of decision made by an UNBIASED panel of historians and possibly architects.


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

_00_deathscar said:


> Because it's more recognised?


and? Does that make it a wonder? Than the ESB is a wonder as well...:nuts:


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

taboe said:


> and? Does that make it a wonder? Than the ESB is a wonder as well...:nuts:


Are you then saying the Taj Mahal is not a wonder?

The ESB is a wonder, but wasn't deemed good enough to make it into the final list.

Next...


----------



## PresidentBjork (Apr 29, 2007)

Christ the redeemer came before all those other ones for position five?!!

WTF!?!

It's in a good location, but its just a moderately sized statue, 38 metres isn't that much.


----------



## philvia (Jun 22, 2006)

got so many votes cause christians probably felt they had to vote for their 'savior' because it's the right thing to do :?


----------

